# Agile 9-String....



## techjsteele (Sep 10, 2010)

Agile Intrepid 928 RN Nat at RondoMusic.com


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2010)

I guess that answers what they'll be sent tuned from the factory as.


----------



## Necris (Sep 10, 2010)

Well then, it looks like its time to start selling gear.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

But if you break your high string, how will you know what gauge string to get?


----------



## synrgy (Sep 10, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> But if you break your high string, how will you know what gauge string to get?



Uhm... What?



> String gauges: .009, .012, .015, .022, .030, .040, .054, .074 .090


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> But if you break your high string, how will you know what gauge string to get?


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2010)

Seven hundred fucking dollars.


Wow.

*checks accounts*


----------



## Necris (Sep 10, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


>


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/123663-fuck.html


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

EDIT: Fuck you, Necris.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 10, 2010)

as silly as it is, i kinda want one...

i'd get a really clear and hardassed pickup in it.

i'd get a 30" scale one though, i don't like the scale length on that for such a low tuning.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Sep 10, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> as silly as it is, i kinda want one...
> 
> i'd get a really clear and hardassed pickup in it.
> 
> i'd get a 30" scale one though, i don't like the scale length on that for such a low tuning.



It's just an E1... 28.blah would work, man.  If you wanted to send it down to C or C# I could see longer.


----------



## dis89 (Sep 10, 2010)

emh.. 700 bucks? I can build a custom of same quality for that money. well, that includes a pup handwound by me, else (woods, hardware etc.) should fit. I mean for that damage speaking of me Ill have to make it myself. Else the guitars gonna be 800+ if you buy Oni, etc. Guitar doesnt even feature a stain, top, inlays - none of costy handwork stuff .. dunno.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2010)

dis89 said:


> emh.. 700 bucks? I can build a custom of same quality for that money. well, that includes a pup handwound by me, else (woods, hardware etc.) should fit. Guitar doesnt even feature a stain, top, inlays - none of costy handwork stuff .. dunno.



Um, $700 for the only production 9-string guitar is a bargain. Maybe for builders that's not a bargain, but this is a production guitar. We all know it didn't cost $700 to make.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2010)

dis89 said:


> emh.. 700 bucks? I can build a custom of same quality for that money. well, that includes a pup handwound by me, else (woods, hardware etc.) should fit. I mean for that damage speaking of me Ill have to make it myself. Else the guitars gonna be 800+ if you buy Oni, etc. Guitar doesnt even feature a stain, top, inlays - none of costy handwork stuff .. dunno.



I truly believe you are out of your mind.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 10, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> It's just an E1... 28.blah would work, man.  If you wanted to send it down to C or C# I could see longer.



naw, i'd definitely tune it to C# or drop B. i'd have to get a fanned fret one if i were going higher instead of lower.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 10, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I truly believe you are out of your mind.



seconded! if you want to build yourself one, then go ahead. none of the things you listed are prestigious features either, and are often even used to make up for lacks in other departments. so yeah. i'd rather take an oni any day.

but i'd say put your money where your mouth is. make one that is AT LEAST of the same quality, and that has great playability and design. do it without blowing that budget. THEN we can discuss it


----------



## dis89 (Sep 10, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I truly believe you are out of your mind.


Sometimes I think so  send me 700$ and Ill have 928 style guitar in 2 monthes 

Gentlemen, I dont wanna to sound unpleasant.. but.. the 928 doesnt feature ANY timeconsuming features. IMHO for a guitar of that quality its even 2 much. The only things which fundamentally differ it from any production 6 are bridge, number of tuners and a pup which still is noname, and if it sounds the same way as 8string one does IMO its a crap.You know, here in Ukraine we still ride on bears in cold winter days, so I waited to play an 8string agile for a long time, and was pissed off when I did.
Still Im VERY happy theres a stock 9string!


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 10, 2010)

dis89 said:


> 800+ if you buy Oni


haha, yeah right...


----------



## bostjan (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow! I didn't expect to see this so soon!

Weird tuning, though...EADEADGBE? If I was getting one, I know the first thing I would do is get a proper low B on the thing. Maybe add a higher string or two...scale might be a bit long for a high A, but I think one of Garry Goodman's strings would hold up on it.

dis89, if you can build these cheaper, you should have beat Rondo to the punch when you had the chance. This price is insane for something that no one else is manufacturing, don't you agree?


----------



## xwmucradiox (Sep 10, 2010)

dis89 said:


> emh.. 700 bucks? I can build a custom of same quality for that money. well, that includes a pup handwound by me, else (woods, hardware etc.) should fit. I mean for that damage speaking of me Ill have to make it myself. Else the guitars gonna be 800+ if you buy Oni, etc. Guitar doesnt even feature a stain, top, inlays - none of costy handwork stuff .. dunno.



A 9 string Oni is about $5000. Are you really saying people should just get an Oni if theyre going to spend $700 on this?


----------



## goth_fiend (Sep 10, 2010)

deezam, very very cool


----------



## dis89 (Sep 10, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> i'd rather take an oni any day.


sorry ive meant an oni custom pickup or stuff like that. If you build a custom like that you cant just buy a stock bridge and pup anywhere.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey $5000 fits under the category of $800+, I guess. 

One of the members here (well, probably more than one, but I'm thinking of one in particular) had a simple-scale nine string, and I'm pretty sure it was extended scale and high A, or maybe it was D standard with a low E, low A, and high G...I can't remember. I guess that's what the search function is for...


----------



## dis89 (Sep 10, 2010)

bostjan said:


> dis89, if you can build these cheaper, you should have beat Rondo to the punch when you had the chance. This price is insane for something that no one else is manufacturing, don't you agree?


I can build one cheaper but it aint never gonna be stock production. 2,3 axes per month. 

Guys sorry for my drunk 2cents, I just hate to see all that guitars made only for earning money.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2010)

bostjan said:


> Hey $5000 fits under the category of $800+, I guess.
> 
> One of the members here (well, probably more than one, but I'm thinking of one in particular) had a simple-scale nine string, and I'm pretty sure it was extended scale and high A, or maybe it was D standard with a low E, low A, and high G...I can't remember. I guess that's what the search function is for...



I think you're thinking of Troy's Home Depot Challenge build. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...9066-troys-new-build-inspiration-returns.html


----------



## xwmucradiox (Sep 10, 2010)

dis89 said:


> I can build one cheaper but it aint never gonna be stock production. 2,3 axes per month.
> 
> Guys sorry for my drunk 2cents, I just hate to see all that guitars made only for earning money.



Maybe there is some sort of language barrier confusion happening here but if you read this forum you will see that a LOT of people really really like their agile guitars. Maybe they are inexpensive because its not a prestigious brand name but these guitars are every bit as good as most instruments twice the price and the company is offering features and options unavailable from any other company. Agile has been a huge boon to the ERG community.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2010)

dis89 said:


> Guys sorry for my drunk 2cents, I just hate to see all that guitars made only for earning money.



So you mean every single guitar made for sale?


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you're thinking of Troy's Home Depot Challenge build.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...9066-troys-new-build-inspiration-returns.html



This is the one...







Also its tuned high a high G i believe...




dis89 said:


> Guys sorry for my drunk 2cents, I just hate to see all that guitars made only for earning money.



  

Sorry man but what. the. fuck.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Sep 10, 2010)

dis89 said:


> I can build one cheaper but it aint never gonna be stock production. 2,3 axes per month.



Isn't that the difference?



dis89 said:


> I just hate to see all that guitars made only for earning money.



What are you, a communist? That is soooo 1952.


----------



## dis89 (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah, every one been sold 

*xwmucradiox* 
a LOT of people really really like their agile guitars>> Sorry for the misunderstanding, Im also absolutely happy with an 7321 Ibby and lot of nonexpensive guitars. For sure guitrs made by Agile made a big contribution to ERG world.

What actually I wnated to say is...
Maybe there is some sort of language barrier confusion happening here >> 

I think youre right, Ive just couldnt express my thoughts on it. I can try again.
First its not only the language barrier, its the barrier between countries of first and third world. Look where Im from. Just only to mention that noone here will pay 250 bucks for a refret. I run a local repair shop - you know, refret, repair cracks, repaint - all that stuff) so when Im seeing price tag 700$ I think its way too much for a guitar like that. Still its only mine humble opinion on it, and I dont want to harm anyones feelings, but still i think everyones happy with Agile only because they dont have anything else.
Maybe thats because I take guitar bulding as a very exciting thing, not just like a business where big companies bulid Korean instruments for 1k$ for kids. Sorry again, of course an owner of it can be happy with it. But shit. Its not fucking worth it anyway in terms of production price and way it PLAYS.
I quit from discussion feeling like an idiot 


edit. next time a promise before writing some boooos on anything to use a google translate =) sorry again for stating bulshit =)


----------



## bostjan (Sep 10, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you're thinking of Troy's Home Depot Challenge build.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...9066-troys-new-build-inspiration-returns.html



No, I can't remember if it was Donnie's or Shannon's... I'll be buggered if I can remember the make of it... It was posted here or at the ERG site a long time ago.

Basically all I think I remember about it was extended scale maple fretboard and nine strings. 

I couldn't find it with the search function, because I don't even know what to search for.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 10, 2010)

dis89 said:


> emh.. 700 bucks? I can build a custom of same quality for that money. well, that includes a pup handwound by me, else (woods, hardware etc.) should fit. I mean for that damage speaking of me Ill have to make it myself. Else the guitars gonna be 800+ if you buy Oni, etc. Guitar doesnt even feature a stain, top, inlays - none of costy handwork stuff .. dunno.


 
Pics or it's just your gums flappin'.

Actually, I'm interested, but first put up some pics of any of the quality guitar builds you've already done. 

So, regarding your ability to build a guitar, pics or it didn't happen.

Given that you build for the art, and not for money, I'm sure you've made a few. If you only make them when you're paid, though... would that mean you can't smell what you're shovelling?

----

I'm really liking the 9-string Agile. I'd like two p'ups and neck through, but I know that a lot of folks have bought the bolt-ons. I'm pretty sure this one will eventually the specs I'd want, though. 

Given how happy I've been with my Agile Intrepid Pro, I think this will extend the range of the guitar just that bit too far. *laugh*


----------



## wwjfd (Sep 10, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Um, $700 for the only production 9-string guitar is a bargain. Maybe for builders that's not a bargain, but this is a production guitar. We all know it didn't cost $700 to make.


 

um........... I don't know what he's smoking but 700 dollars is pretty damn good! i build guitars for a living and 700 dollars is probablly barely going to cover the price for materials to build a nice handmade custom 9 string guitar, unless you want to use cheap ass wood and hardware


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2010)

Just as a note, these will likely be in the 1100 dollar range next year im sure. This is just to get them sold so he Kurt can get feedback.


----------



## Necris (Sep 10, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Just as a note, these will likely be in the 1100 dollar range next year im sure. This is just to get them sold so he Kurt can get feedback.



I figured they were prototypes or something similar due to the price, regardless, I'm having a _very_ hard time not buying one right this very second.


----------



## dis89 (Sep 10, 2010)

Explorer said:


> Actually, I'm interested,



If you mentioned my negative opinion on Agiles erg was expressed with several "excuse me, sorry guys". Im very sory that my post made you fell confused about your beloved guitar. Saying again everyone seen shitloads of people happy with their instruments no matter what they were But still your way of talking doesnt make me react any else kind but "your interest is your interest, I dont care", if to say politely. 


Explorer said:


> but first put up some pics of any of the quality guitar builds you've already done.


Fuck, man, post pictures of yourself, else youre a bot! thats your logic.

If I dont like Agile thats my problem, still I give only my personal arguments for it. Why do you want to mess it up with my luthier skills? Does it matter? I assess Agile axes only as a consumer.


----------



## dis89 (Sep 10, 2010)

wwjfd said:


> 700 dollars is probablly barely going to cover the price for materials to build a nice handmade custom 9 string guitar, unless you want to use cheap ass wood and hardware


I can be mistaken, but seems to me youve said the same thing as I did couple posts ago.


----------



## Necris (Sep 10, 2010)

dis89 said:


> I can be mistaken, but seems to me youve said the same thing as I did couple posts ago.


Actually he said the opposite. You said that you could build a guitar for $700, he said $700 would barely cover the cost of the materials.





dis89 said:


> Fuck, man, post pictures of yourself, else youre a bot! thats your logic.....
> ... Why do you want to mess it up with my luthier skills? Does it matter? I assess Agile axes only as a consumer.



You made a claim that is difficult to believe, if you can indeed build a higher quality guitar with higher quality materials for around the same price then it shouldn't be much of an issue for you to post pictures of your past builds that would back it up.


----------



## dis89 (Sep 10, 2010)

Necris said:


> Actually he said the opposite. You said that you could build a guitar for $700, he said $700 would barely cover the cost of the materials.


Of course I havent seen the 9-string Agile but if a man wants to build a 828 - 700$ is more than sufficient. I wont be saying that just for trolling.
Of course before you build a guitar its better to buy a bandsaw etc, thats worth more than 700$. If you buy an decent CNC router thats lot of money but you can have mass production.I just dont want to say anything about luthiery becase the more I say the more luls it produces to people who never even tried to do anything with guitar on their own.
Did you follow the link in this post? http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2134266-post25.html

I quit the discussion until tommorow, sorry again if someone had butthurt =) Ive also had some, believe me =)


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2010)

What this kid fails to understand is that the material may only cost 550 dollars, but you need to pay for tools as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2010)

Okay guys, lets get back on topic.

Has anyone confirmed if there is only one of these, like the prototype Interceptors they had awhile back? 

I'm assuming this is going to lead to a few different 9xx series Intrepids. It'd be awesome if a 25.5" came about, let alone a two pickup model.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 10, 2010)

Guys..between us..The woods that Agile uses aren't that expensive...

Tuners,bridges etc come also cheap to them cause they are running a production of a certain level.So sure the guitar costs them way less than 700 bucks..Also due them having more machines than the average custom shop,you need less manhours for one instrument.However they have bigger running costs in order to have the production they have,and that reflects on the price.So yes i don't doubt dis89 can build one for less if he wants,as long he talks about 3 axes a month,cause he can adjust the cost of the labour he does


EDIT:To get back to the topic: Yes short scale 9 strings would be cool..Although it would be a pain in the ass to not have the low F# sound like a bass


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2010)

To elaborate...

Kurt has listed 8 of these guitars at 700 dollars a piece.

8x700 = $5600

Ok one of the cheapest and smallest CNC machines costs around $6000 (the one Courtney uses) and the factory has to have at least a dozen of these turds.

3x6000= $18000

Lets imagine that the parts and materials for these guitars is 500 dollars to be on the high side, becasue the factories need to pay shipping and such.

8 x 500 = $4000

TOTALS
============
18,000
+
4,000
=
22,000 dollars, of which they will only be getting back 5600...

EDIT

sure lets get back OT


----------



## dis89 (Sep 10, 2010)

Deadnightshade said:


> Guys..between us..The woods that Agile uses aren't that expensive...
> 
> Tuners,bridges etc come also cheap to them cause they are running a production of a certain level.So sure the guitar costs them way less than 700 bucks..Also due them having more machines than the average custom shop,you need less manhours for one instrument.However they have bigger running costs in order to have the production they have,and that reflects on the price.So yes i don't doubt dis89 can build one for less if he wants,as long he talks about 3 axes a month,cause he can adjust the cost of the labour he does



Gentlemen, Im not a kid speaking of age. And Agile woods are shitty. You can buy anything you want, but "customisbetter", especailly for some quite specific guitars as an 9 string


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2010)

dis89 said:


> Gentlemen, Im not a kid. And Agile woods are shitty.



I forgot.. have you owned a few Agiles? Disassembled them?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2010)

Deadnightshade said:


> Guys..between us..The woods that Agile uses aren't that expensive...
> 
> Tuners,bridges etc come also cheap to them cause they are running a production of a certain level.So sure the guitar costs them way less than 700 bucks..Also due them having more machines than the average custom shop,you need less manhours for one instrument.However they have bigger running costs in order to have the production they have,and that reflects on the price.So yes i don't doubt dis89 can build one for less if he wants,as long he talks about 3 axes a month,cause he can adjust the cost of the labour he does



That's not what's in question. Everybody knows guitars cost a fraction of what sell for to build. 

He's basically saying that it's rip off because he can build something similar for close to the same price. At least from what I gather. 

The fact of the matter is, $700 is a fucking bargain for a decently made 9-string guitar that's already built. Even a 9-string Roter Semi-Custom will run about $1000 and take about six months. 

Fuck me for getting back into it.


----------



## dis89 (Sep 10, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> What this kid fails to understand is that the material may only cost 550 dollars



ORLY? How?


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2010)

dis89 said:


> ORLY? How?



How? i made up a number.  Only Kurt and Korea know that.


----------



## dis89 (Sep 10, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I forgot.. have you owned a few Agiles? Disassembled them?


Yeah I did.


----------



## dis89 (Sep 10, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> How? i made up a number.  Only Kurt and Korea know that.


Im really very intersted what woods can one buy to build a guitar for 550$. If only you were kind to explain =) sorry for sarcasm =)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2010)

This thread is fail. 

If you guys want to keep bickering take it to PM, because I want to talk about the awesome production 9-strings (a first in the industry).


----------



## dis89 (Sep 10, 2010)

Deadnightshade said:


> So yes i don't doubt dis89 can build one for less if he wants,as long he talks about 3 axes a month,cause he can adjust the cost of the labour he does


whew, at least someone understood my 
Unless, if someone likes to pay 700, and, as one said 1100 for that kind of guitars go for it.
sorry for trolling, I promise not to say anything until Im asked on topic anymore =)


----------



## Necris (Sep 10, 2010)

dis89 said:


> Im really very intersted what woods can one buy to build a guitar for 550$. If only you were kind to explain =) sorry for sarcasm =)


 He stated quite clearly he made up a number and doesn't know how much it actually costs Kurt to make these, now could you please stop trying to have the last word so we can get this thread back on topic?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2010)

I wonder if Kurt is going to work with Kahler on a trem for these. I know Kahler has done 8+ string trems, and that he was working with them on a fanned trem for the next gen of fanned Pendulum 7s.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Sep 10, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wonder if Kurt is going to work with Kahler on a trem for these. I know Kahler has done 8+ string trems, and that he was working with them on a fanned trem for the next gen of fanned Pendulum 7s.



That would be pretty wicked. Custom Kahler's go for a lot though, right? Might make the axe unprofitable.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2010)

Soopahmahn said:


> That would be pretty wicked. Custom Kahler's go for a lot though, right? Might make the axe unprofitable.



Well, I know the Kahlers haven't really shot up the prices of those on the 8-string Interceptors, at least not my a huge amount. 

Perhaps if Kahler allowed Kurt to license them, and have his producers over in Korea (who've shown that they can make custom milled hardware), to make the baseplates and rocker bar. All the other components could come from existing Kahler bridges (basically just the saddle, fine tuner assembly, and springs). 

I know it's a long ways away at this point, but who knows. It may be something down the line. I know the fanned Kahlers are custom pieces, and he seemed to be fine using them on the prototype of the 2nd Gen Pendulum.


----------



## dis89 (Sep 10, 2010)

Necris said:


> He stated quite clearly he made up a number and doesn't know how much it actually costs Kurt to make these, now could you please stop trying to have the last word so we can get this thread back on topic?


okay, sorry, mine next post on topic is gonna be with low budget neckthrough custom 7 27" (sorry i dont play 8 or 9 daily). Youve made me do it! sorry for misconsideration again, you all are great guys, but from another world, just come here to Ukraine and youll see


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Well, I know the Kahlers haven't really shot up the prices of those on the 8-string Interceptors, at least not my a huge amount.
> 
> Perhaps if Kahler allowed Kurt to license them, and have his producers over in Korea (who've shown that they can make custom milled hardware), to make the baseplates and rocker bar. All the other components could come from existing Kahler bridges (basically just the saddle, fine tuner assembly, and springs).
> 
> I know it's a long ways away at this point, but who knows. It may be something down the line. I know the fanned Kahlers are custom pieces, and he seemed to be fine using them on the prototype of the 2nd Gen Pendulum.



Didn't Kurt say something about 9-string Kahlers before? I thought he did...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Didn't Kurt say something about 9-string Kahlers before? I thought he did...



You know, I could have sworn he did, but I was just a little too lazy to muck through the Intrepid thread, or a couple of the other big threads. 

Also, I was thinking of turning one of these beasts into a tap guitar.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 10, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Also, I was thinking of turning one of these beasts into a tap guitar.




Now we're talking...


----------



## techjsteele (Sep 10, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Okay guys, lets get back on topic.
> 
> Has anyone confirmed if there is only one of these, like the prototype Interceptors they had awhile back?
> 
> I'm assuming this is going to lead to a few different 9xx series Intrepids. It'd be awesome if a 25.5" came about, let alone a two pickup model.


 
I think there are about 4 each of both types of 9-strings in stock right now. I personally would like to snag the rosewood fretboard model and tune it EBEADGBEA.


----------



## viesczy (Sep 10, 2010)

If that had a neck pickup I'd buy it right now. Then when I got it on Tuesday I'd need to re-educate my muscles that have gotten down the 8 string shapes! 

Seriously, I'd buy that now if it has a neck pickup and a bridge pickup. 1 pickup guitars are as useful as a wife with no inputs! 

Derek


----------



## Scarpie (Sep 10, 2010)

It's historical to have seen this moment come to life. I'd buy it just for the novelty hahahaha, but that scale is too short, I'd go straight 4ths with that bad boy. e4 to C#1



Ah fuck it, just did. we'll see how it goes, if anything it'll be a great back up for my oni.


----------



## darkinners (Sep 10, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> What this kid fails to understand is that the material may only cost 550 dollars, but you need to pay for tools as well.




and labour, South Korean might be lowly paid but you gotta paid anyway.
R&D also money, build a factory also cost, maintenance also cost, electricity also cost, needless to say rondonmusic.com's web hosting fee also cost.
everything are included in the final cost.

but if what he saying is his time, labor and knowledge are free, so yeah he's right about that, you can cost less than 700 to build a guitar like this.

This 9 string looks really great , tho 9 strings really out of my league while I am still figuring out how to play 8s lol
but really cool to see Kurt making some history in production guitars!


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> It's historical to have seen this moment come to life. I'd buy it just for the novelty hahahaha, but that scale is too short, I'd go straight 4ths with that bad boy. e4 to C#1
> 
> 
> 
> Ah fuck it, just did. we'll see how it goes, if anything it'll be a great back up for my oni.



Thanks you so much for buying one of these! If Kurt gets rid of these, we can expect some awesome badboys to come down the pipe. metal:


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh, I have the email...
Anyway, that's so awesome! If only I had the money!

ADDITION:
If this had two EMGs, a tone knob, plus if a 9 string Kahler is ever made, I might suffer a mental breakdown from the want!


----------



## Necris (Sep 10, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> It's historical to have seen this moment come to life. I'd buy it just for the novelty hahahaha, but that scale is too short, I'd go straight 4ths with that bad boy. e4 to C#1
> 
> 
> 
> Ah fuck it, just did. we'll see how it goes, if anything it'll be a great back up for my oni.




Its possible I may be joining you in a few hours. Sometimes its better not to fight the G.A.S.


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 10, 2010)

If this was left handed...... This is my curse


----------



## AcousticMinja (Sep 10, 2010)

9 strings. my god.
I was hoping to get an 8 string soon...oh well.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 10, 2010)

For those of you who are getting these now, you all suck the moose. I spent money this month on a bunch of little crap, and personally want to slap each and every one of you who had the foresight to keep enough cash on hand for this.

You suck... but I love you!

*slap!*

I *hate* you!

*slap!*

I love you!

*laugh*

The thing that really hurts is that this is as much as I spent recently on another used FM408. GAS is a hell of a thing....


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, this is a new era- mainly that this is the first new Agile that I don't think I'll buy. I would really like either a low C#1 or an A4, and I'm not sure this is set up well for either of those. For me, I feel like the ability to get what I want out of a straight fret guitar ends at 8 strings. Over that I kinda want a fan. It's super cool that Kurt is doing this, and he's a super hero of Justice League caliber for listening to us, but I gotta hold out on the fanned version. But if someone gets one and has luck with easily getting an A4 tuned up or a decent C#1, I may just get one for the heck of it!


----------



## E733 (Sep 10, 2010)

Shit. I just got an 8 string, now I want that one. 

I can feel the GAS coming on...


----------



## bostjan (Sep 10, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Well, this is a new era- mainly that this is the first new Agile that I don't think I'll buy. I would really like either a low C#1 or an A4, and I'm not sure this is set up well for either of those. For me, I feel like the ability to get what I want out of a straight fret guitar ends at 8 strings. Over that I kinda want a fan. It's super cool that Kurt is doing this, and he's a super hero of Justice League caliber for listening to us, but I gotta hold out on the fanned version. But if someone gets one and has luck with easily getting an A4 tuned up or a decent C#1, I may just get one for the heck of it!



Don't knock it unless you've tried it.

I'd bet Garry Goodman's strings would make it up to A4 at that scale.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 10, 2010)

guambomb832 said:


> If this was left handed...... This is my curse



If you had experience or knew someone who could, it would be easy to sand the upper cutaway to give left handed fret access, since it doesn't appear to even have a clear gloss finish.

But what do I know, when it comes to luthiering, I am but a mere noob.

EDIT:It wouldn't look the same, though, but it might be cooler!


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2010)

Doesn't Adam have a High A4 at 30.5" scale? If so, 28" should be pie.


----------



## Adam (Sep 10, 2010)

Finally it's been released, but damn no money, would be a great candidate for F#1-A4



bostjan said:


> Don't knock it unless you've tried it.
> 
> I'd bet Garry Goodman's strings would make it up to A4 at that scale.



They can and do, I've got one of his A4 strings working for my 30.2" scale 11 string.


----------



## stereo-image (Sep 10, 2010)

there is a lot of acsessorises and parts for 8string guitars such as string sets , pickups and even bridges by usual price ...you can make any changes with your guitar anytime if you need it...
but there is no enough equipment for 9strings guitars rather than 8string guitars...yet...
that is negative for this moment.
will 9strings be poplar like 8s in your opinion ?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 10, 2010)

stereo-image said:


> there is a lot of acsessorises and parts for 8string guitars such as string sets , pickups and even bridges by usual price ...you can make any changes with your guitar anytime if you need it...
> but there is no enough equipment for 9strings guitars rather than 8string guitars...yet...
> that is negative for this moment.
> will 9strings be poplar like 8s in your opinion ?


SPELL CHECK IS NECESSARY FOR COHERENT CONVERSATION IF YOU CAN NOT SPELL YOURSELF.

Also, I didn't know that Rondo made 8s out of poplar. 

Anyway, all you need are wide rail pickups(EMGs, for example) and you have suitable pickups. You are limited bridge wise, but there aren't that many for 8s either.


----------



## Philligan (Sep 10, 2010)

Fuck, I really want one of these. I just got home from picking up textbooks, and saw Rondo's update email in my inbox... and promptly creamed myself.

I think I'm gonna sweat the GAS out and pray each morning for a fanned fret version so I can tune it low F# to high A without spending five bucks on high A strings.

I'm probably gonna get another 8 first (kinda bummed about having to sell my old one), but if a fanned fret 9 comes out in the near future, I'm just gonna go straight to 9.

Kurt's a pimp for doing this.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2010)

stereo-image said:


> there is a lot of acsessorises and parts for 8string guitars such as string sets , pickups and even bridges by usual price ...you can make any changes with your guitar anytime if you need it...
> but there is no enough equipment for 9strings guitars rather than 8string guitars...yet...
> that is negative for this moment.
> will 9strings be poplar like 8s in your opinion ?



For strings, even most 7 and 8 string players still go the individual string route, so it's really not that bad. Most string companies sell separate strings and there are enough free tension calculators to help you make a set. 

There are even a few bridge options thanks to ABM and their monorail system. You can even retrofit these stock bridges with different saddles.

I think 9s will remain on the fringe for awhile, but some day, they'll be quite popular. 



dragonblade629 said:


> SPELL CHECK IS NECESSARY FOR COHERENT CONVERSATION IF YOU CAN NOT SPELL YOURSELF.
> 
> Also, I didn't know that Rondo made 8s out of poplar.
> 
> Anyway, all you need are wide rail pickups(EMGs, for example) and you have suitable pickups. You are limited bridge wise, but there aren't that many for 8s either.



No reason to be a dick. The guy is from Russia.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 10, 2010)

bostjan said:


> Don't knock it unless you've tried it.
> 
> I'd bet Garry Goodman's strings would make it up to A4 at that scale.



Yeah, I know Garry's strings can get up there, but iirc at those lengths people have had a heck of a time getting them to tune up without breaking. My thinking was that a 27" would work well for F# to A, and 30" would work better for C# to E. But yeah, I haven't tried it, and I've never tried an O4P string, so I'm going on heresay. You've got lots of ERG experience, though, so what are your thoughts? Is this a good scale length for C#1 or A4? Or maybe it's good because it's kind of in between, allowing experimentation at both lengths? I'm personally basing most of my comments on all the conversations we've been having about Tom Drinkwater's 10 strings and their scale length options.


----------



## Necris (Sep 10, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I know Garry's strings can get up there, but iirc at those lengths people have had a heck of a time getting them to tune up without breaking. My thinking was that a 27" would work well for F# to A, and 30" would work better for C# to E. But yeah, I haven't tried it, and I've never tried an O4P string, so I'm going on heresay. You've got lots of ERG experience, though, so what are your thoughts? Is this a good scale length for C#1 or A4? Or maybe it's good because it's kind of in between, allowing experimentation at both lengths? I'm personally basing most of my comments on all the conversations we've been having about Tom Drinkwater's 10 strings and their scale length options.


 From what I've heard there is a slightly different process to get garrys A4 strings up to pitch than the usual "tune it up and go" method with normal strings but if it is followed correctly the strings reach the pitch just fine.


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 10, 2010)

I really want one, but with a ten string on the way, the next guitar I get should have a sensible amount of strings (fanned 8 intercepter God willing) to avoid all the weird looks I get.


----------



## bachandroll (Sep 10, 2010)

viesczy said:


> If that had a neck pickup I'd buy it right now. Then when I got it on Tuesday I'd need to re-educate my muscles that have gotten down the 8 string shapes!
> 
> Seriously, I'd buy that now if it has a neck pickup and a bridge pickup. 1 pickup guitars are as useful as a wife with no inputs!
> 
> Derek


 
Eddie Van Halen might disagree.


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 10, 2010)

bachandroll said:


> Eddie Van Halen might disagree.



et Meshugah


----------



## Necris (Sep 10, 2010)

Waelstrum said:


> I really want one, but with a ten string on the way, the next guitar I get should have a sensible amount of strings (fanned 8 intercepter God willing) to avoid all the weird looks I get.


 Hold thy blasphemous tongue!


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 10, 2010)

Sometimes one must compromise and only just use the exact amount of strings necessary to avoid all the


----------



## stereo-image (Sep 10, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> SPELL CHECK IS NECESSARY FOR COHERENT CONVERSATION IF YOU CAN NOT SPELL YOURSELF.
> .





Guys, excuse me for my english..I just learn it. I understand everything when I read..But my spelling isn't good yet...very appreciate when you try to understand me correctly anyway. Thank you



I think Agile's 9s with Kahler and dual EMGs will not coming soon


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 10, 2010)

Necris said:


> From what I've heard there is a slightly different process to get garrys A4 strings up to pitch than the usual "tune it up and go" method with normal strings but if it is followed correctly the strings reach the pitch just fine.



Yeah, you have to spend a couple of days slooooowly getting it up to pitch. But I think it's super difficult to not break them, which is why he doesn't sell them as individual strings, but in packs. Still, it seems like a number of people that have tried them and posted about it had trouble not breaking them. Adam has a lot of luck with them, but I still worry about pushing the limits on it. Maybe I'm just paranoid, and after I try a few I may change my mind.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, you have to spend a couple of days slooooowly getting it up to pitch. But I think it's super difficult to not break them, which is why he doesn't sell them as individual strings, but in packs. Still, it seems like a number of people that have tried them and posted about it had trouble not breaking them. Adam has a lot of luck with them, but I still worry about pushing the limits on it. Maybe I'm just paranoid, and after I try a few I may change my mind.



After watching that demo video he made with the A on a 28.625" scale Intrepid, I'm a believer. He was plucking with his fingers and bending. 

Yeah, the video was horribly produced and the tone (if you can even call it that ) was atrocious, it still gets the point across. 

Apparently the key is to tell Gary every aspect of the guitar the strings are going on. As in the type of bridge, the exact scale, the nut, the tuner, etc. 

Come on Hollowway, after reading the constant "how to tune a trem" threads, do you really trust people to follow all the proper steps when getting these strings?


----------



## whisper (Sep 10, 2010)

if it happens in a 30" with 2 Cepheus pups, i'm sold immediately.


----------



## RG7 (Sep 10, 2010)

stereo-image said:


> Guys, excuse me for my english..I just learn it. I understand everything when I read..But my spelling isn't good yet...very appreciate when you try to understand me correctly anyway. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I think Agile's 9s with Kahler and dual EMGs will not coming soon




don't worry about it man, your doing well.


----------



## Lasik124 (Sep 10, 2010)

This is badass. I want some Audio clips/Videos of this.

Or even better try one ha! I'm going to be honest though I'd be terribly Intimated by the neck. I'm STILL getting used to my 8 Ha!


----------



## heyimdallas (Sep 10, 2010)

Someone has to get one of these ASAP.
I'm GASing so hard it's unreal, I have to see one in action.


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> After watching that demo video he made with the A on a 28.625" scale Intrepid, I'm a believer. He was plucking with his fingers and bending.
> 
> Yeah, the video was horribly produced and the tone (if you can even call it that ) was atrocious, it still gets the point across.
> 
> ...



Haha, good point! And I'm Type A enough I'll do it by the book, so I'll probably be fine. I forgot about that video. I never watched it, but I remember it being in a recent thread so I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Durero (Sep 11, 2010)

Adam said:


> They can and do, I've got one of his A4 strings working for my 30.2" scale 11 string.



Are you back up to A4 on your 11-string now or did you settle on G#4?


----------



## stereo-image (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is another idea about tuning
This is it (from 1st to 9th) : F/E/B/F#/D/A/E/B/F#
with string gauges for example: 
.008 (or even .009), .009, .012, .015, .022, .030, .040, .054, .072

Tuning from 3rd to 8th is similar to standart 6s guitar tuned down 2,5 steps with hi E(2nd) and low B(9th) beyond it.
So 1st and 2nd strings become a semitone chord..It may be good for noise elements in breakdowns for example....or something else...


----------



## Adam (Sep 11, 2010)

Durero said:


> Are you back up to A4 on your 11-string now or did you settle on G#4?



I'm still on G#4, I just wanted to mention that I can get an A4 at 30.2". Im thinking of going down another half step so I would have a G4 as my highest and F#0 as my lowest.


----------



## Durero (Sep 11, 2010)

bostjan said:


> One of the members here (well, probably more than one, but I'm thinking of one in particular) had a simple-scale nine string, and I'm pretty sure it was extended scale and high A, or maybe it was D standard with a low E, low A, and high G...I can't remember. I guess that's what the search function is for...



I've got a 28.5" 9-string Ergo which I bought off Tom(TMM) who bought it off Donny and I've been using it to play live in my band with a F1 - A4 all 4ths tuning. 

Garry's O4P strings are absolutely amazing and I'll never go back. I have found however that tuning my top string down to G#4 more than doubles the life of the strings and I can bend much more confidently on it.

I'd love to see a multi-scale 9 (or 8, or even 7 but with a properly angled pickup for that matter) from Agile, but in the meantime I think this is a fantastic development.


From my 4 years of experience playing a 9-string with the same scale length I'd highly recommend standard 9-string tuning down a 1/2 step to anyone who buys one of these:

F1 Bb1 Eb2 Ab2 Db3 Gb3 Bb3 Eb4 Ab4



Or if you're a diehard 4ths player like me:

E1 A1 D2 G2 C3 F3 Bb3 Eb4 Ab4


----------



## Durero (Sep 11, 2010)

Adam said:


> I'm still on G#4, I just wanted to mention that I can get an A4 at 30.2". Im thinking of going down another half step so I would have a G4 as my highest and F#0 as my lowest.



Cool man thanks for the clarification. I'm designing my next prototype around a 30" scale for the highest string and I'm thinking that tuning it to G4 will give me the best balance of high range with string longevity and bend-ability.

(off topic - I'm still totally fascinated by your 11-string and I (and many others) love it when you post demo vids of you playing it. hint hint...  )


----------



## Gameboypdc (Sep 11, 2010)

Such a beautiful 9 string build and my only request would be, please make a 30' scale model. I remember how excited I was when I saw that someone posted a picture of this build just before it's release. I also know there is a argument over the price and quality throughout this thread. I'm aware that Agile guitars can sometimes be a hit or miss for some folks, but for the price and overall satisfaction of the customer I would say Kurt and Rondo Music really hit the nail on the head this time. Let's see some videos of this bad boy in action.


----------



## Splees (Sep 11, 2010)

i lol'd at the tuning. most brutal guitar shipped of all time. 
eaDEADgbe


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 11, 2010)

Dsus2 is the most br00t4l chord ever.


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 11, 2010)

When I saw that e-mail from Rondomusic yesterday, I was like hooooly shiiiiit !!!
I think this guitar looks really nice!

What do you guys think would be a practical tuning if I don't want to add a higher string and keep the high 6 strings like a regular guitar?
The tuning suggested on the site would not be much lower than that on my 8 string Intrepid which has a low F#.
How low could this possibly go? Would the scale be too short for anything lower than that low E (same as a bass guitar low E)?
Also, I have no idea how this would work in terms of sound, if distortion is on anything much lower than that E might get way too muddy, or not? Anybody have experience with this?
Because if this guitar comes out with 2PUs I might really be interested (well, I'm already now).

Either way, it's great Kurt is making these and I also think the price is such a bargain!!!! (as it was for mf Intrepid).

Lars


----------



## xwmucradiox (Sep 11, 2010)

Santuzzo said:


> When I saw that e-mail from Rondomusic yesterday, I was like hooooly shiiiiit !!!
> I think this guitar looks really nice!
> 
> What do you guys think would be a practical tuning if I don't want to add a higher string and keep the high 6 strings like a regular guitar?
> ...



I think the 9 is not really about getting massive low end and riffing on two of the strings all the time like most people with an 8 play. That tuning encourages independent bass and guitar lines so this has a lot more potential as a hybrid instrument for developing cool new techniques rather than just playing metal.


----------



## Necris (Sep 11, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> I think the 9 is not really about getting massive low end and riffing on two of the strings all the time like most people with an 8 play. That tuning encourages independent bass and guitar lines so this has a lot more potential as a hybrid instrument for developing cool new techniques rather than just playing metal.


The second i see some kid on youtube with one of these tuned C#F#BEADGBE or even the standard tuning it ships with riding on the low strings playing only the lowest frets and open notes I will rage.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 11, 2010)

^You should have seen the UG thread on this guitar. It was so horrible.


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 11, 2010)

xwmucradiox said:


> I think the 9 is not really about getting massive low end and riffing on two of the strings all the time like most people with an 8 play. That tuning encourages independent bass and guitar lines so this has a lot more potential as a hybrid instrument for developing cool new techniques rather than just playing metal.



Yes, I see what you mean. I personally would prefer a guitar like Charlie Hunter plays for that kind of stuff. Then having seperate outputs for the 'bass part' and the 'guitar part' would make sense, too, I think. Of course, all this kind of stuff would make the guitar much more expensive.
Another thing: IMO for 'real' bass playing the bass strings are too close to each other.
Just my 2cents.


----------



## Necris (Sep 11, 2010)

Santuzzo said:


> Yes, I see what you mean. I personally would prefer a guitar like Charlie Hunter plays for that kind of stuff.
> IMO for 'real' bass playing the bass strings are too close to each other.
> Just my 2cents.


For "real" bass playing most people use a bass . 
This guitar could be useful for a variety of different playing techniques, and I'm considering picking one of these up to use as a touchstyle instrument.


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 11, 2010)

Necris said:


> For "real" bass playing most people use a bass .


Well, check out Charlie Hunter, in case you haven't.



> This guitar could be useful for a variety of different playing techniques, and I'm considering picking one of these up to use as a touchstyle instrument.



I absolutely agree on this, regardless of whether or not you want to use it as a hybrid. I would be very interested in one of these as well, I'm just trying to figure out what kind of tuning would make most sense for me personally.


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 11, 2010)

Mine's on the way! NGD coming soon guys!


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 11, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> Mine's on the way! NGD coming soon guys!



Awesome !!!


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Sep 11, 2010)

I remember the days when a 7 string guitar was a rarity... and a few short years now they're making production 9 strings... It does my heart good *sniff*..


----------



## dreamsfrag (Sep 11, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> Mine's on the way! NGD coming soon guys!



can't wait 

what model you ordered ? MN or RN


----------



## Explorer (Sep 11, 2010)

Santuzzo said:


> What do you guys think would be a practical tuning if I don't want to add a higher string and keep the high 6 strings like a regular guitar? The tuning suggested on the site would not be much lower than that on my 8 string Intrepid which has a low F#. How low could this possibly go? Would the scale be too short for anything lower than that low E (same as a bass guitar low E)?



Since my Intrepid Pro has Ab0 as the lowest note (half step below lowest note on a piano), and since this has the same scale length as mine, I have no doubt that it could reach that note. 

I'm considering getting one to tune like an extension of my combination guitar/bass (B0 E1 A1 D2 G2 C3 F3 A3 D4). I've considered full fourths more than once, but there are too many useful guitar voicings I already know in standard tuning, and I hesitate to toss those all away by changing that interval at the top end to a fourth. If I wanted to use it for normal playing in any way, instead of just touchstyle, it's just too problematic.

Whatever I would tune it to, though, there's no way to do the full fifths thing from my Intrepid Pro unless I add a low Db0 below that low Ab0. For once, I'm hesitant to push the limits, because I don't even think I have an amp capable of moving that kind of air....


----------



## jufob (Sep 11, 2010)

Just found out this morning, had to get here to what the ssorg guys think, you people don't disappoint, my brain was stuck in neutral but not anymore, thanks!


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 11, 2010)

dreamsfrag said:


> can't wait
> 
> what model you ordered ? MN or RN



RN! My 8 is a MN so I wanted a different look for this one.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 11, 2010)

xmetalhead69 said:


> I remember the days when a 7 string guitar was a rarity... and a few short years now they're making production 9 strings... It does my heart good *sniff*..



This totally took me by surprise! When I was your age, I thought that the only way to make a nine string guitar would have been either multiscale or lead strings. Now there is a production nine! 

I've had some of Garry's strings and tuned them up really high, but yes, they do seem to stretch out over a much longer time than plain strings.

I wonder if Wes Borland got ahold of a nine string, if he'd tune it DGCFADDDD


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 11, 2010)

Explorer said:


> Since my Intrepid Pro has Ab0 as the lowest note (half step below lowest note on a piano), and since this has the same scale length as mine, I have no doubt that it could reach that note.



Holy crap! What are you using for that Ab0 string?


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Sep 11, 2010)

dis89 said:


> emh.. 700 bucks? I can build a custom of same quality for that money. well, that includes a pup handwound by me, else (woods, hardware etc.) should fit. I mean for that damage speaking of me Ill have to make it myself. Else the guitars gonna be 800+ if you buy Oni, etc. Guitar doesnt even feature a stain, top, inlays - none of costy handwork stuff .. dunno.



Are you Eric DeVries?


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Sep 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I wonder if Kurt is going to work with Kahler on a trem for these. I know Kahler has done 8+ string trems, and that he was working with them on a fanned trem for the next gen of fanned Pendulum 7s.



Is he/Agile still going to go ahead and put those into production then (aside from that limited, initial run)? That would be absolutely awesome


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Is he/Agile still going to go ahead and put those into production then (aside from that limited, initial run)? That would be absolutely awesome



As far as I know it's something he's "working on". Given how poorly the first fanned 7s have sold (or haven't as I should say), who knows what the fate of future fanned projects would be. I know that no one here bought one. 

I guess his options are:

A) Scuttle the whole fanned 7 project and cut his losses.

B) Take an even bigger risk than before and make some better spec'd fanned models, seeing as he [the factory] has the templates and CNC programs already. 

He posted a picture of a fanned 7-string Interceptor with a fanned pickup and fanned Kahler. So, depending on how feasible it will be to make that and price it such that Rondo's typical clientèle will be happy is what it's going to take.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 11, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Holy crap! What are you using for that Ab0 string?



It's huge, I'll tell you that! *laugh*

It's a reballed bass string (so the ball isn't sticking out the back of the guitar) that had to be unwound at the top. I loaned out my micrometer and have yet to get it back, so I can't measure either the string on there or on my backup set. 

I find it more worrisome that I can't find my string calculation notebook, where I keep track of what I use on all my instrument families (and yes, every one of my instruments is in a non-stock tuning, and some of them have more than 90 strings).

Anyway, Adam said that Garry is now making nickel-wound, guitar-ball bass strings (he was only making steel-wound strings before, and I didn't want to chew up my frets), so that might be my preference the next time I put a string set together....


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> He posted a picture of a fanned 7-string Interceptor with a fanned pickup and fanned Kahler.



Picture? Where is this picture of what you speak?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2010)

dragonblade629 said:


> Picture? Where is this picture of what you speak?


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 11, 2010)

Explorer said:


> Since my Intrepid Pro has Ab0 as the lowest note (half step below lowest note on a piano), and since this has the same scale length as mine, I have no doubt that it could reach that note.
> 
> I'm considering getting one to tune like an extension of my combination guitar/bass (B0 E1 A1 D2 G2 C3 F3 A3 D4). I've considered full fourths more than once, but there are too many useful guitar voicings I already know in standard tuning, and I hesitate to toss those all away by changing that interval at the top end to a fourth. If I wanted to use it for normal playing in any way, instead of just touchstyle, it's just too problematic.
> 
> Whatever I would tune it to, though, there's no way to do the full fifths thing from my Intrepid Pro unless I add a low Db0 below that low Ab0. For once, I'm hesitant to push the limits, because I don't even think I have an amp capable of moving that kind of air....



Thanks !

So, that Ab0 you mentioned, is that the next Ab below a bass guitar's low E?
And you have that on an Intrepid 8 string with a 28"scale?


----------



## Winspear (Sep 11, 2010)

Santuzzo said:


> So, that Ab0 you mentioned, is that the next Ab below a bass guitar's low E?



Correct - 5 string bass down 3 semitones.


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 11, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> Correct - 5 string bass down 3 semitones.



Holy cow! I jusr realised that's lower than the low B of a 5 string bass


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 11, 2010)

Explorer said:


> I find it more worrisome that I can't find my string calculation notebook, where I keep track of what I use on all my instrument families (and yes, every one of my instruments is in a non-stock tuning, and some of them have more than 90 strings).


You're a mad scientist! 
Do you have any clips of that Ab0 in action? And can you distort it, or are you pretty much limited to cleans only?


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> As far as I know it's something he's "working on". Given how poorly the first fanned 7s have sold (or haven't as I should say), who knows what the fate of future fanned projects would be. I know that no one here bought one.
> 
> I guess his options are:
> 
> ...



Yeah, I actually felt kind of bad about that fanned 7. I feel like we should have supported his efforts, there, which is kind of a weird paternal thing to feel about a company.
But I would think that he'd have way more luck selling a fanned 9 (or even 8) than 7, because generally speaking, I think most of us are fine with a straight fret 7. So I hope he keeps experimenting with these things.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 12, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> You're a mad scientist!
> Do you have any clips of that Ab0 in action? And can you distort it, or are you pretty much limited to cleans only?



Sorry to the curious, but I don't have clips. I'm not really motivated to get any form of camera, since I don't do any kind of facebook/twitter/youtube stuff. However, I do play out with a few people who are into that stuff, so I'll see if it's a possibility.

It sounds good in my opinion, but any instrument playing in the bass range needs space if one is playing multiple notes. The further down you go from E2, the worse close intervals sounds. One of the better books I've read, probably long out of print, was titled "Arranging Techniques for Synthesists." It had a great discussion of voice spacing throughout, and convinced me that one should look at why classical and chamber music, as well as rock and roll, normally has its pitch-dense parts starting in the middle octaves, and why the bottom octaves are normally unisons and fifths of simultaneous notes. The bottom notes do sound good stacked densely when I shift up polyphonically with the EHX HOG or the POG2, but there's no real need to do so on the Intrepid compared to a more limited instrument like the fretless bass I have kicking around.

Arrangements aside, the instruments sounds guitar-like at the bottom, at least in my opinion, with normal guitar-like partials in the initial moments of plucking or tapping. I think a lot of bass-like sound and coloration comes from the amps and effects, so I like working with full-range effects and FRFR sound systems (full range flat response), instead of frequency-specific guitar and bass effects and amps. I think there have been some threads where Tosin's rig has been discussed, and he goes the FRFR route for amplification/reinforcement.

Regarding clean and dirty tones, and respecting the limits of note density you can observe in all musics, I can use any of my effects on it, but I bought them with an eye towards them being usable through the entire instrument's range. For dirt, I've found that I really like the Hardwire CM-2, the Four Knob Rat, the Mastotron, really anything that works for both guitar and bass. (I'm having an issue with my Musket at the moment, so it doesn't make the list, but normally it's a great Muff box for an ERG, as are most of the Civil War Muffs.) All my other effects are time-based (Yamaha UD-Stomp 8-line delay/chorus/flange/whatever, Electric Mistress, TC Nova Modulator (which can do a perfect emulation of the Electric Mistress, so I'll probably be selling that), and other reverb/delay units) or pitch based (Boss PS-3, EHX HOG and POG2). The bottom notes do sound good stacked densely when I shift up polyphonically with the HOG or the POG2, but there's no real need to do so on the Intrepid compared to a more limited instrument like the fretless bass I have kicking around. (I don't know in what category I'd stick the AdrenaLinn, but that works too.)

Incidentally, I think the dedicated touchtyle/tap players are onto something when they run their bass and guitar sides into different effect chains. There's a lot to be said for having different sounds available. To that end, at some point I'm going to be picking up a Dual Band Optical Compressor-Limiter from FEA Labs, which has separate outputs for bass and treble, and a selectable crossover point. I'm currently running through a Maxon CP9+ Pro compresser/limiter (awesomely quiet, as long as your guitar and signal chain is also quiet) with no complaints, but nothing exceeds like excess.

----

I don't know if this was an off-topic derailment or not. As the range of these guitars gets wider, using equipment which can effect and/or reproduce that full range gets more important, and I don't know if there's been much discussion of that here at SS.org. Hopefully it will be relevant to someone....



Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I actually felt kind of bad about that fanned 7. I feel like we should have supported his efforts, there, which is kind of a weird paternal thing to feel about a company.



That's the way I feel about this 9-string. Even if it's not ideal, if I buy one, there will likely be another 9 in the future. 

I was pricing how much it will cost me to put Ghost saddles on this, to get a different tone without having to route another pickup. I wonder if that Ghost system is still in the classifieds.

So much want, so little cash!


----------



## Meshugger (Sep 12, 2010)

All i see is talk. Has anyone here actually ordered one?


----------



## Santuzzo (Sep 12, 2010)

Meshugger said:


> All i see is talk. Has anyone here actually ordered one?



read the whole thread and your question will be answered.

(but I myself have not ordered one)


----------



## guitareben (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow! WOW! I actually love Agile. I mean, i don't even have one, and i really want them to have a fanned one, which will make me buy immediatly (hint hint...) , but it is so good they listen to us  . Awesome


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd love to try one in F standard with a low Bb, that'd be mad.


----------



## Scarpie (Sep 12, 2010)

Meshugger said:


> All i see is talk. Has anyone here actually ordered one?



As a matter of fact yes. I bought mine Friday.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 12, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> As a matter of fact yes. I bought mine Friday.


 
Vids plz.


----------



## JaeSwift (Sep 12, 2010)

I'de love to get a 9 string simply so that I have 2 extra low strings (like a standard 8) and one extra high string. I'de be able to play Scale the Summit and Meshuggah on the same instrument


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 12, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'd love to try one in F standard with a low Bb, that'd be mad.



Or, you know, just don't put a high E on your 8. Same difference, and I doubt you'd be losing appreciable range at that point.

Or start playing bass


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 12, 2010)

TemjinStrife said:


> Or, you know, just don't put a high E on your 8. Same difference, and I doubt you'd be losing appreciable range at that point.
> 
> Or start playing bass


 
Well I wouldn't get a 9 string anyway, so I would rather have my high e than the Bb.


----------



## Sponge (Sep 12, 2010)

Damnit... Just damnit...


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Sep 12, 2010)

not interested... 9 strings sound like overkill.... i loooove my 7 string and have now decided to be pretty much an exclusive 7 string player.... i want an 8 string to fuck around with in the future as well... but fuck 9 strings... 8 is enough


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks cool, I'm glad they got around to it. I like my 9's better, but I just don't have time to make them for other people so it's good to see a <$1000 option out there.


----------



## Double A (Sep 12, 2010)

rippedflesh89 said:


> 8 is enough


That was a great tv show tbh.

I am in the same boat as you though. I play sevens and want an 8 to mess with but 9? Too much methinks.


----------



## Explorer (Sep 12, 2010)

I was writing a few "cello" parts today (POG2 slow attack on dry, run through DigiVerb), and I don't see how this is too many strings. When I want to grab a note below the low E1, that's what I want, and when I want to play above the 12th fret on the high D4 string, that also is what I want. 

I like how it's been suggested that one wouldn't miss that added range if just downtuning/uptuning on an instrument with less strings. I suspect it's because the person suggesting can't imagine a context in which to utilize that full range, and also can't imagine someone else's needs being different from theirs. Interesting....


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 12, 2010)

Explorer said:


> I like how it's been suggested that one wouldn't miss that added range if just downtuning/uptuning on an instrument with less strings. I suspect it's because the person suggesting can't imagine a context in which to utilize that full range, and also can't imagine someone else's needs being different from theirs. Interesting....



I for one, would lLOVE to have the option for more range, even though I can't utilize all of it. I think of it as a "more bang for your buck" deal.


----------



## The Echthros (Sep 12, 2010)

I love the idea the same way I love the idea of extended range in an 8 string...but I would definitely need a multiscale neck to handle this fucker. and with 9 I'd would definately go with the extra lower string and one higher, going lower than F# in the distorted guitar world IS overkill.


----------



## Double A (Sep 12, 2010)

Explorer said:


> and I don't see how this is too many strings. When I want to grab a note below the low E1, that's what I want, and when I want to play above the 12th fret on the high D4 string, that also is what I want.


It is too many strings for _me_. I understand how others would utilize this guitar but I just am not into it (although, I was always not into sevens either...) If you are than more power to you.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Sep 12, 2010)

Explorer said:


> I like how it's been suggested that one wouldn't miss that added range if just downtuning/uptuning on an instrument with less strings. I suspect it's because the person suggesting can't imagine a context in which to utilize that full range, and also can't imagine someone else's needs being different from theirs. Interesting....



My reason for that assertion is generally, my experience with 90% of people who add more strings spend more and more time on *just* those added low strings, and if you are looking to add a low C# on such a guitar as the one listed, you would be hitting a very difficult compromise of tension, string gauge, timbre, and playing action.

In my experience, even an 8 string with high A or low F# is a big compromise in terms of tension and timbre on one end of the scale or the other without fanned frets.


----------



## The Echthros (Sep 13, 2010)

^^^^well put. That's why I would need a multiscale. I would find it hard to play lead passages at 27" or 28.6xxxxx(I had a hard enough time at it on the 26.5" hellraiser I had for all of a week for that same issue) and the tension the F#(or lower if I tune it to meet the same intervals down a step) is too light for me to play articulate rhythm lines. I need somewhere along the lines of 25.5-27.5/28.5 to make it work with an 8 string, probably even smaller scale on the treble side to feel comfortable with that added higher string. I would definately not be the asshole chugging away on the lowest bass string just cus I could. I like some lead wankery too.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Sep 13, 2010)

il_echthros_777 said:


> ^^^^well put. That's why I would need a multiscale. I would find it hard to play lead passages at 27" or 28.6xxxxx(I had a hard enough time at it on the 26.5" hellraiser I had for all of a week for that same issue) and the tension the F#(or lower if I tune it to meet the same intervals down a step) is too light for me to play articulate rhythm lines. I need somewhere along the lines of 25.5-27.5/28.5 to make it work with an 8 string, probably even smaller scale on the treble side to feel comfortable with that added higher string. I would definately not be the asshole chugging away on the lowest bass string just cus I could. I like some lead wankery too.




Were you playing in standard 440hz tuning on that 26.5? I have heard wonderful things about 27" scale guitars, but I really love being able to bend 3 semitones (or higher) on my current 25.5 and just really like the feel of the strings and cannot stand bending when the tension across the strings really fights me when I bend, but I was wondering if most people with ERG scale necks combatted the extra tension by tuning down a semitone or two so that you still receive increased tautness and tension on the lower strings (B, F# et c) without compromising too much the ability to play lead guitar and bend?

It is a very novice question, but if someone could answer that for me, I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 13, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Were you playing in standard 440hz tuning on that 26.5? I have heard wonderful things about 27" scale guitars, but I really love being able to bend 3 semitones (or higher) on my current 25.5 and just really like the feel of the strings and cannot stand bending when the tension across the strings really fights me when I bend, but I was wondering if most people with ERG scale necks combatted the extra tension by tuning down a semitone or two so that you still receive increased tautness and tension on the lower strings (B, F# et c) without compromising too much the ability to play lead guitar and bend?
> 
> It is a very novice question, but if someone could answer that for me, I would be greatly appreciative.



Well I can't bend to save my life on my 8, but then again it's a 30'', so that's to be expected


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 13, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Were you playing in standard 440hz tuning on that 26.5? I have heard wonderful things about 27" scale guitars, but I really love being able to bend 3 semitones (or higher) on my current 25.5 and just really like the feel of the strings and cannot stand bending when the tension across the strings really fights me when I bend, but I was wondering if most people with ERG scale necks combatted the extra tension by tuning down a semitone or two so that you still receive increased tautness and tension on the lower strings (B, F# et c) without compromising too much the ability to play lead guitar and bend?
> 
> It is a very novice question, but if someone could answer that for me, I would be greatly appreciative.



I think you're forgetting about string gauge and it's effect on tension. 

On my 27" and beyond guitars, for the top three or four strings I'd go at least one gauge lighter so that that would have close to the same feel as my preferred 25.5" scale guitars. There's a slight trade off in tone at times (thinner strings and all), but it wasn't too bad.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Sep 13, 2010)

and for reference, tuning in standard or half step down has no bearing on A440 hz. An A will still be 440 hz whether you're tuned down or not.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Sep 13, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> and for reference, tuning in standard or half step down has no bearing on A440 hz. An A will still be 440 hz whether you're tuned down or not.



Yes ... I appear to have forgotten very basic physics. My enormous mistake for trying to sound cool and technical and then looking like a total cock. I did however mean 'standard tuning' by that as A440 appears to be a byword for standard tuning (at least, I've heard it used as that fairly often - even that is technically incorrect). 

Nonetheless, I don't expect too many people were thrown by it.


Also - wanted to ask the chap up there who said he takes his strings down a gauge - what do you usually use? I would ideally not like to go much lower than .009 which is what I use now (although I could obviously buy individual strings, it is vaguely impractical and not quite as easy as just buying a 10-pack of 9s) and I find that the thickness of the bass strings (treble being the bottom three aka GBE, correct?) to be a wee bit too thin already for aggressive picking or palm-muting ... I know thicker strings are meant to be reputed to 'fatten' up your sound a bit, and I'm not necessarily so incredibly discerning that I'm complaining about the sound of the thinner strings, but it definitely feels like my pick should be attacking something a bit more substantial.

Anyways man, if you could answer that question as well I'd appreciate it. Definitely want to try and ERG but noone in my local area seems to have any in stores, as I suppose they are something of a niche market.

EDIT: do intend to switch up to a heavier string gauge in future to tighten up the B so perhaps that might alleviate any trouble I'm having with the tautness of the strings.


----------



## Meshugger (Sep 13, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> As a matter of fact yes. I bought mine Friday.



Awesome, looking forward to your NGD-thread!


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Sep 13, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> and for reference, tuning in standard or half step down has no bearing on A440 hz. An A will still be 440 hz whether you're tuned down or not.


 
Sinfonia to the rescue  sup bro!


----------



## Variant (Sep 13, 2010)

That's completely unnecessary... why do I still want one?


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 13, 2010)

Because you actually DO use notes as low as G0 on guitar, and yet claim too be a lead player. This instrument is calling to YOU.


----------



## The Echthros (Sep 13, 2010)

LamaSabachthani said:


> Were you playing in standard 440hz tuning on that 26.5? I have heard wonderful things about 27" scale guitars, but I really love being able to bend 3 semitones (or higher) on my current 25.5 and just really like the feel of the strings and cannot stand bending when the tension across the strings really fights me when I bend, but I was wondering if most people with ERG scale necks combatted the extra tension by tuning down a semitone or two so that you still receive increased tautness and tension on the lower strings (B, F# et c) without compromising too much the ability to play lead guitar and bend?
> 
> It is a very novice question, but if someone could answer that for me, I would be greatly appreciative.



I used a standard daddario 10 set for 7 string tuned down a step. it wasn't the tension that was the problem for me, but the change in fingering position(however minute it may seem to be) when playing leads. Muscle memory was set to 25.5 an I kept getting tripped up trying to play the schecter. The same thing more or less happens when I go to a 24.75 scale guitar...though not so bad. It's all just about muscle memory and comfort. I might also note that I have average to just larger than average hands, and it was still uncomfortable. Rhythm playing wasn't a problem though


----------



## Scarpie (Sep 13, 2010)

No more 9 strings on site? sold out?


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 13, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> No more 9 strings on site? sold out?



Well there were only 8 of them to begin with, iirc. At least 4 people in this thread (incl. me) declared that they bought one, so no surprise.

They'll be back in 2011 though, that's what Kurt told me in a mail conversation the other day.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 13, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> No more 9 strings on site? sold out?



Sold out in three days. 

I think we can officially say they'll be more 9s in the near future.


----------



## gr8Har V (Sep 13, 2010)

i love rondo but whats the deal with all these guitars with one pick up? i don't think anyone ever chose that over a classic 2pup axe.

i really hope to see an ocean or lizardburst intrepid 9 sting with 2 pickups


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 13, 2010)

gr8Har V said:


> i love rondo but whats the deal with all these guitars with one pick up? i don't think anyone ever chose that over a classic 2pup axe.
> 
> i really hope to see an ocean or lizardburst intrepid 9 sting with 2 pickups



While I prefer two pickups as well, the sales of the single pickup Intrepids prove that tons of people dig the simplicity of a single bridge pickup.


----------



## Razzy (Sep 13, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> While I prefer two pickups as well, the sales of the single pickup Intrepids prove that tons of people dig the simplicity of a single bridge pickup.


 
Honestly, I think more people bought the single pickup Intrepids because they wanted an EMG, lol.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 13, 2010)

Razzy said:


> Honestly, I think more people bought the single pickup Intrepids because they wanted an EMG, lol.



Most of the single pickup ones have the Cepheus?


----------



## Deadnightshade (Sep 13, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> While I prefer two pickups as well, the sales of the single pickup Intrepids prove that tons of people dig the simplicity of a single bridge pickup.




Or that there's no need for a pickup ring/case when the typical SS.orger decides to put bareknuckles on it  Can't escape the routing part though.crap.


----------



## wwjfd (Sep 13, 2010)

dis89 said:


> I can be mistaken, but seems to me youve said the same thing as I did couple posts ago.


 

maybe, i didn't see your post.


----------



## wwjfd (Sep 13, 2010)

dis89 said:


> Of course I havent seen the 9-string Agile but if a man wants to build a 828 - 700$ is more than sufficient. I wont be saying that just for trolling.
> Of course before you build a guitar its better to buy a bandsaw etc, thats worth more than 700$. If you buy an decent CNC router thats lot of money but you can have mass production.I just dont want to say anything about luthiery becase the more I say the more luls it produces to people who never even tried to do anything with guitar on their own.
> Did you follow the link in this post? http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2134266-post25.html
> 
> I quit the discussion until tommorow, sorry again if someone had butthurt =) Ive also had some, believe me =)


 
i don't know if you were talking about what i said but i was saying that the materials to build a 9-string guitar would be about 700, i was talking about the guitar materials, i wasn't talking about the machinery that you need to build a guitar.

i recently built a pretty standard super strat style 7-string guitar for a customer and i will break down what it cost me in materials:

1. piece of alder for the body 75 dollars
2. piece of maple for the neck 50 dollars
3. piece of walnut wood for the neck 100 dollars (the neck was a 5 piece neck)
4. binding material for the neck 20 dollars
5.locking tuners about 75 dollars
6. kahler flat maount trem (i got one used for 250 dollars)
7.pickups 150 dollars
8.strap locks 20 dollars


there is probablly a couple other things that i'm forgeting. so do the math, i'm pretty sure that i came close to spending about 5 to 7 hundred dollars for the parts and and wood to build the guitar and i can imagine that a 9-string guitar would be a little bit more expensive to build


----------



## Cygnus (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow, a 9 string would be crazy. I'm just now getting a 7! But it's nice to see a production 9 string, very rare to find an instrument like that for such a decent price. 

This sucks now I want a 9 string too!


----------



## Scarpie (Sep 13, 2010)

Cygnus said:


> djent djent.
> djent djent.
> djent djent djent djent djent djent.



Soulburn much? hahahaha awesome


----------



## Scarpie (Sep 13, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> Well there were only 8 of them to begin with, iirc. At least 4 people in this thread (incl. me) declared that they bought one, so no surprise.
> 
> They'll be back in 2011 though, that's what Kurt told me in a mail conversation the other day.



hey man, was there any mention of a 30" scale being among the future releases?


----------



## Explorer (Sep 13, 2010)

ffffffuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUUCK! SOLD OUT!

and i was getting paid on friday.

I hate every one of you... even though this means I won't be eating ramen for a month.

Congratulations, incidentally, all of you who robbed me of my chance. I hope the sweetness of my bitter tears makes a good sauce for you. 

However, now that I know they're even closer on the horizon, I'm gonna have to weigh the options between going with Sebastian or Agile, especially since I don't think the Agiles will be as cheap next time around....


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 13, 2010)

Scarpie said:


> hey man, was there any mention of a 30" scale being among the future releases?



Nope, but there was no mention otherwise either. I think Kurt isn't even sure what to do tbh. He'll probably wait for some feedback on the first batch.


----------



## Variant (Sep 14, 2010)

Waelstrum said:


> Because you actually DO use notes as low as G0 on guitar, and yet claim too be a lead player. This instrument is calling to YOU.



Damnit... why must you be right?!  Need 30" version, though... with moar blackness.


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm always right. 

but seriously, I'm still waiting for that G0/G00 track you spoke of.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 14, 2010)

Waelstrum said:


> I'm always right.
> 
> but seriously, I'm still waiting for that G0/G00 track you spoke of.



hah! yes! 

i wanna hear that shit, it sounded like a ridiculously awesome idea. that whole "tempo is an integer of the wavelength of the note "G"" thing sounded fucking radical as hell and stuff too


----------



## Inception7 (Sep 14, 2010)

Wow, I didn't think they would have this out so soon. 9 strings would be cool for my style of playing but I think a neck this wide my hurt


----------



## abyss258 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hmm, so there's a tab at the top of the page on Rondo's site for a 9 string section... WHOOP! There's nothing there yet, though


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 14, 2010)

abyss258 said:


> Hmm, so there's a tab at the top of the page on Rondo's site for a 9 string section... WHOOP! There's nothing there yet, though



Nah they sold out already


----------



## Variant (Sep 15, 2010)

Waelstrum said:


> I'm always right.
> 
> but seriously, I'm still waiting for that G0/G00 track you spoke of.



Y'all can buy the EP when it comes out.  

 When we get something substantial dialed in, I'll post a snippet of the mix here in the recording section.


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 15, 2010)

Mine will arrive today! NGD time coming soon!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Sep 15, 2010)

It seems that next year will be very interesting for Rondo and ERGs. The AL7, Sentinel, a 9 string Intrepid, (possibly) the Pendulum with the Kahler, and who knows what else! 

I need to get a job!


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...28-rn-nat-when-8-isnt-enough-world-first.html


----------



## Matti_Ice (Dec 18, 2010)

Chuck Norris owns a 90 string guitar. The neck is made of a red wood tree and the cavities were roundhoused out. The frets fan when Chuck says to fan. Chuck never has to touch his guitar, he says play....and it plays


----------



## Necris (Feb 9, 2011)

Necrobump from hell but maybe this will be of interest to someone. 
I emailed kurt last night to ask when the 9-strings would be available again, and also decided to ask if he planned on making an fanned-9s and his reply was "Yes, hopefully before the year end."


----------



## severussnape (Feb 9, 2011)

I had hears this same thing. Very exciting.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 9, 2011)

Necris said:


> Necrobump from hell but maybe this will be of interest to someone.
> I emailed kurt last night to ask when the 9-strings would be available again, and also decided to ask if he planned on making an fanned-9s and his reply was "Yes, hopefully before the year end."


Now THIS sounds interesting!
I mean... Must... Save... Up... University... Argh.


----------



## Scarpie (Feb 9, 2011)

Necris said:


> Necrobump from hell but maybe this will be of interest to someone.
> I emailed kurt last night to ask when the 9-strings would be available again, and also decided to ask if he planned on making an fanned-9s and his reply was "Yes, hopefully before the year end."




I am simply going to say that I find this to be great news, but that string number 9 should still have a 30" scale. If it does, I'm in.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 10, 2011)

^indeed. a 30-27 inch fan would be perfect IMO. and im not much a fan of...fans  but i could definately see putting down the cash for that. only thing is, what's my options for a fanned fret 9 string pickup? the cepheus is going to have to get the job done, so here's hoping.


----------



## Scarpie (Feb 10, 2011)

glassmoon0fo said:


> ^indeed. a 30-27 inch fan would be perfect IMO. and im not much a fan of...fans  but i could definately see putting down the cash for that. only thing is, what's my options for a fanned fret 9 string pickup? the cepheus is going to have to get the job done, so here's hoping.



My cepheus 9 string is just as capable of producing the same tones as my other guitars with lundgrens, so therefore i haven't changed it yet. So i wouldn 't be too concerned about that sir.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Feb 10, 2011)

Scarpie said:


> My cepheus 9 string is just as capable of producing the same tones as my other guitars with lundgrens, so therefore i haven't changed it yet. So i wouldn 't be too concerned about that sir.


 
sweeeeet, thanks man. i didnt mind the cepheus passives in my old agile 8, but i wasnt sure about the actives (I assume a fanned 9 would have an active since the fanned 8s did, maybe im wrong there). Im at work and cant see any vids or pics but if there's any recordings or vids of the agile 9s, ill have to find them when i get home today.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd be really interested in one of these for EBEADGBea.


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 10, 2011)

If Kurt does a 9 string fan 30-27 at the end of the year well god damn thats my loan gone again


----------



## 13point9 (Feb 18, 2011)

they're back for sale and there's a B stock for $600

Rondo Music Electric Guitars


----------



## dracohowe (Feb 18, 2011)

I loled at 25.5" scale....if it shipped with high A it would make a little more sense

I almost bought the b stock, but bought an oceanburst standard 8 instead.


----------



## Roo (Feb 27, 2011)

Such things do not make me want. Tis muddy, buzzy and floppy. And they need intonation to be set up desperately....earvana would be a saving grace. I'd really love to hear one of these being played creatively (For instance, I found Tosin to be blessed relief against the legions of Meshuggah "inspired" material that was floating about, he did some nice stuff, on an 8 that sounded great and the Q tuner made the bottom end sound pronounced) but the videos do not really make me believe that its an "unbelievably good" quality guitar.

Show me one with nice pickups, that pronounce the low end well, which is well setup, can give a tight chug without that non musical 200Hz throb, going through a nice amp. Then I'd be interested


----------



## Guamskyy (Feb 27, 2011)

Roo said:


> Show me one with nice pickups, that pronounce the low end well, which is well setup, can give a tight chug without that non musical 200Hz throb, going through a nice amp. Then I'd be interested



Well, I don't think they're any production 9 string pickups available which kicks that out of the question and the low end part!


----------



## Philligan (Feb 28, 2011)

9 string Intrepid Dual, guys 






EDIT: Agile Intrepid Dual 930 MN Nat W/Case at RondoMusic.com

And a 25.5" scale for all you weirdos who like to tune up 

Agile Intrepid 925 MN Nat w/Case at RondoMusic.com


----------



## Roo (Feb 28, 2011)

Very true indeed, but one day. I'm someone could ask the Neophysix guys to make one to measurement....maybe


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 28, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


>


 
I'm glad I'm not the only one Konfyouzd by this...


----------



## kromeasdf (Feb 28, 2011)

9-string guitar is just like a 12" dick - everyone wants, but only the few will be able to use it wisely


----------



## jriveradavis (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey all

Just wanted to post a youtube clip of my friends band. Lead player uses the agile nine and the other uses an agile 8. Both use 30" scale.

Well this video isnt them with the new guitars but with schecter 8s =(


----------



## jr1092 (Mar 4, 2011)

And now available in red!


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 4, 2011)

^ 

Wow that looks insane!


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Mar 4, 2011)

jriveradavis said:


> Hey all
> 
> Just wanted to post a youtube clip of my friends band. Lead player uses the agile nine and the other uses an agile 8. Both use 30" scale.
> 
> Well this video isnt them with the new guitars but with schecter 8s =(



I checked their youtube channel they have some videos with a nine string and they seem to use it well


----------



## AntiTankDog (Mar 5, 2011)

That thing is SICK!

I'd like a 9 that I could tune drop E to high Ab. The 30" scale is a little long. If they'd make one in the 28" range, or multiscale...well...my PayPal is ready to go.



jr1092 said:


> And now available in red!


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Mar 7, 2011)

That video was SICK!! That's just some good old fashioned metal. No gimmicks just heavy hitting metal good times. Def a band to keep an eye on.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Mar 7, 2011)

Who is that btw? My mobile just plays the vid. No info


----------



## jriveradavis (Mar 9, 2011)

the bands name is PDP. My friend Greg is the lead guitar player and teaches at MI.


----------

